
Reading the Soil - Thevet
https://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/1423-reading-the-soil
======
thedirt0115
Title isn't super descriptive -- this article is about relocating dead bodies
when cemeteries move/close.

------
spodek
When I die, after the state picks out what organs it can use, I hope they dump
the rest in shark-infested waters or some place the wild finds it nutritious.

I won't complain if my body doesn't get a grave.

~~~
fredley
In the Parsi faith, neither burial or cremation are used. In Mumbai there is
the famous Tower of Silence (not visible, or accessible to non-believers),
where the bodies of the deceased are laid out on top for vultures to eat.

------
franzmafka
All excited for a rare scholarly article on soil structure and it turns out to
be an episode of six feet under. Sigh.

